# Skin Discoloration on Genitals



## dr_drift (Aug 13, 2008)

Today I noticed that my 3 year old chow/basset mix has a button sized white discoloration on his normally dark complected foreskin. He has been licking at it more frequently than normal. I've already made an appointment at the vet and searched Google thoroughly, but I was just wondering if anyone here has had experience with the same thing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Scooter has the same "mark" I don't know if it means anything.

I've never really thought about it.. If your dog is licking in more than normal tho, it wont hurt to get it checked at the vet


----------

